

Microsoft launching retro t-shirt line - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/12/microsoft-looks-for-growth-in-hipster-t-shirt-business

======
thomasswift
I think it kind of odd they are celebrating the bill gates arrest, is that
something that is considered to be 'cool' in MS culture? Please educate me.

------
brandonkm
Interesting idea, very unique, and even though I use fedora and osx I would
rock one.

